# Solved: Me vs. my ISP



## brett38655 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, so over a month now, my ISP and I have been pointing the finger at each other. I have been pointing they have been more or less "giving" me the finger. My connection is unreliable and constantly drops down to dialup speed. I have run multiple spyware and AV products, nothing found. Here is the setup:

AMD 64, 3G proc
1.5Gig RAM
Nvidia 6800 GT
WIN XP Home SP2

Vista 3 Media Cable internet - Motorola surfboard modem
Linksys WRT54G wireless router
Hard wired to AMD and Laptop base

My concern is the log file with the modem. here it is:

Time	Priority	Code	Description
1/1/1970 0:00	3-Critical	D003.0	DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
1/1/1970 0:00	3-Critical	D001.0	DHCP FAILED - Discover sent, no offer received
1/1/1970 0:00	3-Critical	D003.0	DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
1/1/1970 0:00	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
1/1/1970 0:01	3-Critical	R006.0	Unicast Maintenance Ranging attempted - No response - Retries exhausted
1/1/1970 0:01	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/16/2007 21:29	3-Critical	D003.0	DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
9/16/2007 21:29	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/16/2007 21:28	3-Critical	R006.0	Unicast Maintenance Ranging attempted - No response - Retries exhausted
9/16/2007 21:28	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
1/1/1970 0:00	3-Critical	D003.0	DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
1/1/1970 0:00	3-Critical	R002.0	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
9/16/2007 21:23	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
1/1/1970 0:00	3-Critical	D003.0	DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
9/16/2007 13:23	3-Critical	R004.0	Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Unicast Maintenance o
9/16/2007 13:22	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/15/2007 12:54	3-Critical	D003.0	DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
9/15/2007 12:54	3-Critical	R003.0	Init RANGING Critical Ranging Request Retries exhausted
9/15/2007 12:54	3-Critical	R002.0	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
9/15/2007 12:53	3-Critical	R003.0	Init RANGING Critical Ranging Request Retries exhausted
9/15/2007 12:53	3-Critical	R002.0	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
9/15/2007 12:50	3-Critical	R003.0	Init RANGING Critical Ranging Request Retries exhausted
9/15/2007 12:50	3-Critical	R002.0	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
9/15/2007 12:50	3-Critical	R003.0	Init RANGING Critical Ranging Request Retries exhausted
9/15/2007 12:50	3-Critical	R002.0	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
9/15/2007 12:49	3-Critical	T001.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
9/15/2007 12:49	3-Critical	T002.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
9/15/2007 12:49	3-Critical	T001.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
9/15/2007 12:49	3-Critical	R004.0	Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Unicast Maintenance o
9/15/2007 12:48	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/15/2007 12:48	3-Critical	T001.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
9/15/2007 12:48	3-Critical	T002.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
9/15/2007 12:48	3-Critical	T001.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
9/15/2007 12:47	3-Critical	R006.0	Unicast Maintenance Ranging attempted - No response - Retries exhausted
9/15/2007 12:47	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/15/2007 12:47	3-Critical	R006.0	Unicast Maintenance Ranging attempted - No response - Retries exhausted
9/15/2007 12:47	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/15/2007 12:45	3-Critical	I002.0	REG RSP not received
9/15/2007 12:45	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/15/2007 12:45	3-Critical	D003.0	DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
9/15/2007 12:45	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/15/2007 12:44	3-Critical	T001.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
9/15/2007 12:43	3-Critical	T002.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
9/15/2007 12:43	3-Critical	T001.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
9/15/2007 12:43	3-Critical	R006.0	Unicast Maintenance Ranging attempted - No response - Retries exhausted
9/15/2007 12:43	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/15/2007 12:42	3-Critical	R006.0	Unicast Maintenance Ranging attempted - No response - Retries exhausted
9/15/2007 12:42	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
1/1/1970 0:00	3-Critical	D003.0	DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
9/13/2007 14:19	3-Critical	R004.0	Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Unicast Maintenance o
9/13/2007 14:18	3-Critical	T004.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to receive MAC SYNC frame within ti
9/13/2007 14:15	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/13/2007 14:15	3-Critical	T004.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to receive MAC SYNC frame within ti
9/13/2007 13:28	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/13/2007 8:54	3-Critical	T002.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
9/13/2007 8:54	3-Critical	T001.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
9/13/2007 8:54	3-Critical	T002.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
9/13/2007 8:54	3-Critical	T001.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
9/13/2007 8:54	3-Critical	T002.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
9/13/2007 8:54	3-Critical	T001.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
9/13/2007 8:54	3-Critical	T002.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
9/13/2007 8:54	3-Critical	T001.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
9/13/2007 8:54	3-Critical	T002.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
9/13/2007 3:46	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/12/2007 15:03	3-Critical	D003.0	DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
9/12/2007 15:03	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/12/2007 15:01	3-Critical	R006.0	Unicast Maintenance Ranging attempted - No response - Retries exhausted
9/12/2007 15:01	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/12/2007 14:13	3-Critical	D003.0	DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
9/12/2007 14:12	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/12/2007 14:12	3-Critical	R006.0	Unicast Maintenance Ranging attempted - No response - Retries exhausted
9/12/2007 14:12	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/12/2007 14:12	3-Critical	I002.0	REG RSP not received
9/12/2007 14:12	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/12/2007 14:12	3-Critical	I002.0	REG RSP not received
9/12/2007 14:12	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/12/2007 14:11	3-Critical	D003.0	DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
9/12/2007 14:11	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/12/2007 14:10	3-Critical	T001.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
9/12/2007 14:10	3-Critical	T002.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
9/12/2007 14:10	3-Critical	T001.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
9/12/2007 14:09	3-Critical	R004.0	Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Unicast Maintenance o
9/12/2007 14:09	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
9/12/2007 14:08	3-Critical	R006.0	Unicast Maintenance Ranging attempted - No response - Retries exhausted
9/12/2007 14:08	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
1/1/1970 0:00	3-Critical	D003.0	DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
1/1/1970 0:00	3-Critical	T001.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
9/6/2007 16:07	3-Critical	R004.0	Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Unicast Maintenance o
9/6/2007 16:07	3-Critical	T002.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire FEC framing
9/6/2007 16:01	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
1/1/1970 0:00	3-Critical	D003.0	DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
9/5/2007 12:26	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
1/1/1970 0:00	3-Critical	D003.0	DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
1/1/1970 0:00	3-Critical	R002.0	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
9/4/2007 22:03	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
1/1/1970 0:00	3-Critical	D003.0	DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.
1/1/1970 0:00	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out
1/1/1970 0:00	3-Critical	R002.0	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
9/3/2007 20:13	3-Critical	R004.0	Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Unicast Maintenance o
9/3/2007 20:12	3-Critical	R005.0	Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - T3 time-out

Ok, I'm not a networking expert but every test fails on this thing and there are dates from 1970?

Here is my HJT log
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:51:01 AM, on 9/17/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\bdagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\WinMatrix XP\WinMatrixXP.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\vsserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\FxSvr2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O3 - Toolbar: BitDefender Toolbar - {381FFDE8-2394-4f90-B10D-FC6124A40F8C} - C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\IEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe" 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb12.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVRaidService] C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVMixerTray] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDAgent] "C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\bdagent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LogitechSoftwareUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ManifestEngine.exe" boot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [winmatrix.exe] "C:\Program Files\WinMatrix XP\WinMatrixXP.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by125fd.bay125.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1188188515812
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1188188506703
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Desktop Update Service (LIVESRV) - BitDefender S.R.L. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Virus Shield (VSSERV) - BitDefender S.R.L. - C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\vsserv.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Communicator (XCOMM) - Softwin - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe

--
End of file - 8969 bytes

I think it is a modem issue. What do you think?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Nothing of note in the HJT log that I see.

Try connecting directly to the modem with the computer and doing the following:

Register at DSLReports and run their line quality tests. Post a link to the results here.

I'd also check all the lines coming to the modem from the ISP's demark outside the house. If possible, run a direct line with high quality cable like RG-6U directly from the 2:1 splitter for TV and Internet. Also, replace the splitter with a quality unit with a bandwidth of at least 5 to 1000 mhz. Finally, if this is the ISP's modem, insist on a replacement modem.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You can also take a look at the Signal page on your modem--may be more useful than the Logs.

Cable modems internal signals:

Good signals are 
Downstream power=-12 to +12db
Upstream power= 30 to 55db
SNR (Signal to noise ratio)= 35db and up
Anything outside these specs (more or less) will give you problems with modem.

More: http://www.dslreports.com/faq/3412


----------



## brett38655 (Sep 11, 2007)

Everything looks good. I'm beginning to think they need to allocate another pipeline. It may be too many users on this one.


----------

